# Valve length for 30mm rim?



## kbg (Jun 23, 2009)

My ROL Race SL's just arrived 

Unfortunately when I tried to mount tires, I realized I don't have any tubes that will work. Valve stems are all too short.

Will a 42mm valve stem work on 30mm deep rim? Or do I need to go longer?

Thx.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

42 is usually the lower limit.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd go with 60s.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

48mm...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

60mm


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Kidding aside, either length suggested WILL work, but one factor to consider is the type of pump head you will be using on them. Some need a little more length than will be available from using a 48 or slightly shorter in order to give a firm seal around the stem. A 60 ought to work for just about any type of pump head. 

I have several sets of wheels with 30mm rims and I use a Lezyne pump where the pump head screws onto the valve stem, so either a 48 or 60 will work, though I prefer the 48 just so that there isn't so much stem visible above the rims.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*I have used*

36mm valved tubes, on 30mm rims, with my lezyne pump! Love that thing...

Not idea, but I was SO relieved that I didn't have to do a walk of shame because of a missing extender.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I only buy them that short if I know I'm going to be using a valve extender on a deeper rim, and I haven't done that lately since getting the Lezyne pump as it needs the threaded valve to work properly. I do buy Conti tubes and use Vittoria extenders though when I need something longer than 60mm, so you end up with a threaded stem on the extender and those work fine. I'm too cheap to buy 80mm stem tubes to use on my 404 clinchers and an FP60 I have on one bike.


----------



## kbg (Jun 23, 2009)

For posterity -- I went with 48. Probably just about right, long enough to get the pump on easily but doesn't stick too much.
42 would be really borderline with my pump.
60 would obviously work as well.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Lezyne pumps do rock...


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Y'know... in the 20 years I've been riding, I've never bought anything other than a standard valve stem.

Yes, I make sure I have an extender when I'm riding my deep section wheels. 

AFA I'm concerned, its a waste of rotating weight.

M


----------

